# Passende haltbare Sattelklemme für Radon zr race 6.0 oder 7.0 2012



## Advii (30. März 2017)

Hallo, ich habe so ein Bike:
http://media.mtbsverige.se/2012/06/img_0038.jpg (sorry wegen der Auflösung)
Die originelle Sattelklemme ist schon kaputt, genauso die nächste. Es scheint mir dass die Sattelstütze nicht genau an die Sattelrohr passt - deswegen musste ich die Sattelklemmen immer sehr stark beim schliessen zuschrauben, trotzdem sank die Sattelstütze immer nach und nach und dann haben sie beim Fahrt oft geknarzt. Ich bin auch gerade kein Leichtgewicht.
Hat jemand von Euch ähnliche Erfahrungen? Könnt ihr eine Sattelklemme empfehlen die bei diesem oder änlichem Modell sich leicht schliessen lässt, trotzdem zuverlässig hält und nicht schnell kaputtgeht?


----------



## FatAlbert (7. April 2017)

Ich hatte mit meinem ZR RACE 8.0 2016 auch das Problem mit rutschender Sattelstütze. Ich habe die Kontaktflächen dann mit Ritchey Liquid Torque eingeschmiert und seitdem hält es. Siehe Tipp aus http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/sattelstuetze-rutscht.537718/page-2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

